# Must Have Apps for Any Tesla



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

So, fellow Tesla folks, if you were to suggest apps to use, which one(s) would you urge others to download? My Tesla sales person said to get *Plug Share*, but are there others?


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

ChargePoint and EVTO-TESLA


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Check out https://teslafi.com/ and sign up for a free account. The data you can see is astonishing


----------



## bradkeller (Nov 14, 2017)

I'd also recommend SemaConnect. They've got a number of free chargers that don't show up on PlugShare, for some reason. You'd need to establish an account with them, put $10 in the account, and then wait for them to mail you a card. But it's worth it, in my opinion. 

Also, TezLab is fun. They send you an email every morning with stats about the previous day.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bradkeller said:


> I'd also recommend SemaConnect. They've got a number of free chargers that don't show up on PlugShare, for some reason.


That's really strange, since SemaConnect touts their relationship with PlugShare.
https://www.semaconnect.com/plugshare-capabilities/
https://www.semaconnect.com/the-network/plugshare-capabilities/

Perhaps you've somehow filtered out the SemaConnect chargers in your current PlugShare view?


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Check out https://teslafi.com/ and sign up for a free account. The data you can see is astonishing


Agreed! And make sure you use a referral code at sign-up for an extra 2-weeks. 

My first full month here..all 1100+ miles!


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Check out https://teslafi.com/ and sign up for a free account. The data you can see is astonishing


Wasn't teslafi suspected by some of contributing to the "phantom battery drain" issue? Was this ever proven to be false?


----------



## bradkeller (Nov 14, 2017)

garsh said:


> That's really strange, since SemaConnect touts their relationship with PlugShare.
> https://www.semaconnect.com/plugshare-capabilities/
> https://www.semaconnect.com/the-network/plugshare-capabilities/
> 
> Perhaps you've somehow filtered out the SemaConnect chargers in your current PlugShare view?


It might just be a problem with me, but in my Plugshare app, and on the Plugshare website, I've double checked that I wanted SemaConnect results to show up, and the public charger right across the street from me doesn't show up. I wish I could figure out why they don't overlap fully.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Tchris said:


> Wasn't teslafi suspected by some of contributing to the "phantom battery drain" issue? Was this ever proven to be false?


TeslaFi doesn't ADD any drain as long as you have your sleep settings configured. Some OS updates have conflicted with sleep functionality and other offline issues, but as of the 32.X series all is well again for me.










James at TeslaFi has been great at addressing issues as they arise and continues to develop the apps functionality. Can't imagine giving it up honestly...been running since day-1.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

For charging I have:

ChargePoint
PlugShare
EVgo

For data logging:

TeslaFi

I made this video showing the charging support in action...


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> Agreed! And make sure you use a referral code at sign-up for an extra 2-weeks.
> 
> My first full month here..all 1100+ miles!
> View attachment 14060


Where can I find a referral code for TeslaFi?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Doug Joubert said:


> Where can I find a referral code for TeslaFi?


In general, referral codes can be obtained from existing customers.
https://support.teslafi.com/communities/1/topics/14-add-a-referral-program#comment-413

But please remember, you are not to post referral codes or requests for referral codes in these forums.
The teslafi forum linked above might allow it - check their terms of service first.


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

garsh said:


> In general, referral codes can be obtained from existing customers.
> https://support.teslafi.com/communities/1/topics/14-add-a-referral-program#comment-413
> 
> But please remember, you are not to post referral codes or requests for referral codes in these forums.
> The teslafi forum linked above might allow it - check their terms of service first.


I am so sorry. New guy, here, and I forgot about posting the referral codes. My bad.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Doug Joubert said:


> I am so sorry. New guy, here, and I forgot about posting the referral codes. My bad.


No worries.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

+1 for TeslaFi. I played around with the Tesla API last night, and after seeing how little data is actually available, I'm all the more impressed with what TeslaFi has built. Sign me up!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I'm addicted to TeslaFi! I pull it up several times a day so see all sorts of stats, and I love that it shows you the cost of every drive and charge if you enter in your pricing. That said, @NJturtlePower it's upsetting seeing how much cheaper yours is!
I watch it like a hawk when my wife gets to take the car on a long trip for work 

@Doug Joubert referral codes just double your trial period and are user-entered and probably the same as forum usernames if you try a few

Here's my August if you're curious:


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I'm addicted to TeslaFi! I pull it up several times a day so see all sorts of stats, and I love that it shows you the cost of every drive and charge if you enter in your pricing. That said, @NJturtlePower it's upsetting seeing how much cheaper yours is!
> I watch it like a hawk when my wife gets to take the car on a long trip for work
> 
> @Doug Joubert referral codes just double your trial period and are user-entered and probably the same as forum usernames if you try a few
> ...


@JWardell , thank you for the feedback. I'm not ready for TeslaFi just yet. Gotta get used to how to set up Easy Entry, first.


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

I was planning to get Dashboard for Tesla, mostly for the widgets and Android Wear support. But not sure that I need it now with the app shortcuts in the permanent notification. Probably still getting it for the Android Wear support to monitor state of charge easily or pop the frunk without pulling out my phone.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

I decided to try TeslaFi last night. The data available is quite interesting, if a bit overwhelming. I also appreciate the ability to schedule my AC to come on shortly before my usual departure time for work. One less thing to think about before I have had my coffee.

To those of you who also use TeslaFi, have you turned off Cabin Overheat Protection, as TeslaFi suggests you do in order to maximize the possibility of the car going to sleep during the day? I like Cabin Overheat Protection and have no intention of switching it off. Will TeslaFi cause significant additional battery drain on top of COP if I keep COP turned on? Or is COP already preventing the car from sleeping while it's out in the hot sun? If the latter, I really don't care, but if having TeslaFi on top of COP causes significant additional batter drain, I will probably jettison TeslaFi.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I love teslafi.
I swear it's always an open tab.
Just another August datapoint if anyone is interested.


----------



## Chanathan (Aug 19, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> For charging I have:
> 
> ChargePoint
> PlugShare
> ...


EVgo isn't redundant when you are already using PlugShare?


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

evannole said:


> To those of you who also use TeslaFi, have you turned off Cabin Overheat Protection, as TeslaFi suggests you do in order to maximize the possibility of the car going to sleep during the day? I like Cabin Overheat Protection and have no intention of switching it off. Will TeslaFi cause significant additional battery drain on top of COP if I keep COP turned on? Or is COP already preventing the car from sleeping while it's out in the hot sun? If the latter, I really don't care, but if having TeslaFi on top of COP causes significant additional batter drain, I will probably jettison TeslaFi.


Yes, my COP is turned off per TeslaFi, but initially it was enabled and it had no major impact at the time.

And you are correct, COP is already preventing the car from sleeping so this overrides and ignores the TeslaFi sleep settings,

As James from TeslaFi explained to me, TeslaFi cannot make the car sleep, it can only stop polling to allow it to sleep when it's ready. If COP is enabled and triggered the car obviously cannot enter sleep, so until the cabin temp is lower you will continue to cycle between idle and COP (Fan and/or AC).

Our 90+ degree days are likely behind us now in NJ for the season so this is less of an issue, but I found myself just pre-cooling 5-min before leaving work or the gym while avoiding COP all together.. easy enough with the 3 and all controls at your fingertips.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks! Very helpful!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Chanathan said:


> EVgo isn't redundant when you are already using PlugShare?


Potentially - haven't used it yet, but it's sitting there. My go to for travel outside of Tesla charging is ChargePoint and then Plugshare as a backup.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

evannole said:


> I decided to try TeslaFi last night. The data available is quite interesting, if a bit overwhelming. I also appreciate the ability to schedule my AC to come on shortly before my usual departure time for work. One less thing to think about before I have had my coffee.
> 
> To those of you who also use TeslaFi, have you turned off Cabin Overheat Protection, as TeslaFi suggests you do in order to maximize the possibility of the car going to sleep during the day? I like Cabin Overheat Protection and have no intention of switching it off. Will TeslaFi cause significant additional battery drain on top of COP if I keep COP turned on? Or is COP already preventing the car from sleeping while it's out in the hot sun? If the latter, I really don't care, but if having TeslaFi on top of COP causes significant additional batter drain, I will probably jettison TeslaFi.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!


You can leave Cabin Overheat Protection on and use TeslaFi just fine. No way I'm disabling one of my favorite features. Of course there is just the chance that after TeslaFi tells the car to sleep, the car wakes back up to cool down the interior.


----------



## Geek (May 15, 2018)

My only suggestion with the apps, and all - don't share your Tesla credentials, instead use Login tokens. And also treat those login tokens as 'secrets' - and don't publish them in public forums, etc. And if you arent' sure on how to generate tokens, I wrote a simple app for that. I was vary of online sites generating the tokens. See [1]. This code is open sourced too if you or anyone else wants to see it. And finally you don't need any apps, just a cURL script is good enough. See [2].

[1] - http://desigeek.com/blog/amit/2018/08/06/windows-tesla-auth-token-generator/
[2] - http://desigeek.com/blog/amit/2018/08/10/generating-tesla-authentication-token-curl-script/


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Geek said:


> And finally you don't need any apps, just a cURL script is good enough


but you do need a Windows PC?


----------



## Geek (May 15, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> but you do need a Windows PC?


Nope, can be on Windows, Mac, any linux distro.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> but you do need a Windows PC?


Nope. The second link shows a different method using curl. curl should be available for linux or mac.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

I fully agree on giving third-party sites a Tesla API token rather than your credentials. Any legitimate third party calling the Tesla API on your behalf should offer this option. If one does not, kindly ask for them to provide the ability to supply your own Tesla API token in lieu of credentials... it should be a trivial additional to their service.

Along the same lines, I also recommend using @Geek 's method #2 above (or a generic web-proxy utility like Fiddler, if you're already familiar with it) to generate your own Tesla API token directly, without the aid of a third-party program or website. This keeps your Tesla credentials between you and Tesla, as originally intended.

To be clear, I don't mean to suggest that TeslaFi and other third-services are generally untrustworthy. I love TeslaFi in particular, and I take them at their word that they only intend to use my credentials to generate an API token before discarding them. But I'd rather not take on the risk (small as it may be) that, due to an oversight by the development team or hosting company, my credentials end up persisting in a cache somewhere, waiting to be found.

So, I would treat your Tesla credentials as if they were your key card, because in many ways the two are functionally equivalent. Imagine meeting someone for the first time, they ask if they can sit in the driver's seat of your Model 3, and you oblige. To let them in, would you hand the key card over to them, or would you simply swipe the card on the B pillar, while maintaining control of the card? Sure, odds are that the stranger is a harmless Tesla enthusiast who is dreaming of having one of their own, and nothing bad will happen if you hand them the card. But the nature of their request -- to simply sit in your car -- doesn't require you to do so. By maintaining control of the card, you greatly reduce the risk of unwanted outcomes, whether intentional (WOOOOSH -- "See ya, sucka!!!") or incidental ("Whoops, I seem to have lost your key card...").


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Tchris said:


> ChargePoint and EVTO-TESLA


Thanks!



bradkeller said:


> I'd also recommend SemaConnect. They've got a number of free chargers that don't show up on PlugShare, for some reason. You'd need to establish an account with them, put $10 in the account, and then wait for them to mail you a card. But it's worth it, in my opinion.
> 
> Also, TezLab is fun. They send you an email every morning with stats about the previous day.


In addition to ChargePoint stations, we also show SemaConnect, Blink, eVgo, and Superchargers on the ChargePoint app.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

for the Teslafi users, does it pull any prior information, or if one wants to capture all miles/usage, do you need it set up prior to delivery?


----------



## Chanathan (Aug 19, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> for the Teslafi users, does it pull any prior information, or if one wants to capture all miles/usage, do you need it set up prior to delivery?


It starts pulling after you set it up. Nothing beforehand registers.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> for the Teslafi users, does it pull any prior information, or if one wants to capture all miles/usage, do you need it set up prior to delivery?


TeslaFi pulls all of its data from the Tesla API, which (a) requires you to have an active vehicle on your Tesla account, and (b) only reports the car's current state, nothing historical. Your vehicle's "history" in TeslaFi is actually the result of TeslaFi polling your car for its status and location every minute of every day (unless it's asleep or trying to sleep).

I never tried signing up for TeslaFi without a vehicle on my account, so I'm not sure whether it will let you complete the signup process before delivery. Worst case, if it doesn't, check your Tesla app a few minutes before your delivery appointment to see if your car is there, and if so, sign up then... otherwise, sign up right after your appointment is complete and you're about to drive off the lot, if you can resist the temptation for just one more minute.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

so back to tokens... I generally can do ok follow instructions and get things to work, even if I don't know wtf I am doing (which totally is the case here), but this is not producing what I expect it should

On OSX in Terminal I've installed cURL followed by @Geek's code with my email/pass . Upon enter, it produces the following:

```
{"response":"undefined_method_`strip'_for_nil:nilclass"}
```
what am I missing or doing wrong?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> so back to tokens... I generally can do ok follow instructions and get things to work, even if I don't know wtf I am doing (which totally is the case here), but this is not producing what I expect it should
> On OSX in Terminal I've installed cURL followed by @Geek's code with my email/pass . Upon enter, it produces the following:
> 
> ```
> ...


Is it possible that you've followed the instructions correctly, but the lack of a vehicle on your account is causing the issue? I'm not that familiar with Ruby, but the response looks like an unexpected server-side error, which makes me think you've hit an unhandled case of some sort. Or, perhaps more likely, given that this is an internal API whose primary purpose is to support the Tesla app, it's just the API's accepted (albeit strange) way of saying there's no vehicle on your account... which the app would normally translate into English.

Just to make sure nothing got lost in copy/paste translation... your curl command line looks like this, right?


```
curl -X POST -H "Cache-Control: no-cache" -H "Content-Type: multipart/form-data; boundary=----WebKitFormBoundary7MA4YWxkTrZu0gW" -F "grant_type=password" -F "client_id=81527cff06843c8634fdc09e8ac0abefb46ac849f38fe1e431c2ef2106796384" -F "client_secret=c7257eb71a564034f9419ee651c7d0e5f7aa6bfbd18bafb5c5c033b093bb2fa3" -F "[email protected]" -F "password=********" "https://owner-api.teslamotors.com/oauth/token"
```


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Just to make sure nothing got lost in copy/paste translation... your curl command line looks like this, right?



you may be right on it getting tripped up due to no vehicle yet. figured I would be prepared, but will wait and see what it does after delivery. (checked code and all is matching that you posted)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I think I've become as obsessed with my Teslafi data as the car itself  
but had an unexpected result I wanted to see if this happens, or is unusual... 
On the freeway near my house, there are still 2 cross streets' lights (yeah, in the middle of a divided freeway). When the light is red, it takes quite some time to cycle thru all the directions (3-5 minutes). Today, Teslafi broke this into a route stop. So I have from my office to this intersection as one drive line (ending at 6:29p), then the intersection to my house as another (staring at 6:29p). Was sitting at the light in Drive with the brake on.
Does this happen often? can you combine drives in Teslafi? should I not worry about it?


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I think I've become as obsessed with my Teslafi data as the car itself
> but had an unexpected result I wanted to see if this happens, or is unusual...
> On the freeway near my house, there are still 2 cross streets' lights (yeah, in the middle of a divided freeway). When the light is red, it takes quite some time to cycle thru all the directions (3-5 minutes). Today, Teslafi broke this into a route stop. So I have from my office to this intersection as one drive line (ending at 6:29p), then the intersection to my house as another (staring at 6:29p). Was sitting at the light in Drive with the brake on.
> Does this happen often? can you combine drives in Teslafi? should I not worry about it?


You can indeed combine drives. At the right of the box for one of the drives in question, hit the little icon that looks like two arrows merging into one, with the arrowhead pointing to the right. That will take you to another page where you can select a second drive to combine with the first.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

evannole said:


> You can indeed combine drives. At the right of the box for one of the drives in question, hit the little icon that looks like two arrows merging into one, with the arrowhead pointing to the right. That will take you to another page where you can select a second drive to combine with the first.


thanks!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I think I've become as obsessed with my Teslafi data as the car itself
> but had an unexpected result I wanted to see if this happens, or is unusual...
> On the freeway near my house, there are still 2 cross streets' lights (yeah, in the middle of a divided freeway). When the light is red, it takes quite some time to cycle thru all the directions (3-5 minutes). Today, Teslafi broke this into a route stop. So I have from my office to this intersection as one drive line (ending at 6:29p), then the intersection to my house as another (staring at 6:29p). Was sitting at the light in Drive with the brake on.
> Does this happen often? can you combine drives in Teslafi? should I not worry about it?


That shouldn't happen, because the car is still in Drive, not Park, and Teslafi reads the drive mode. I haven't had issues with long lights.


----------



## Carl_P (Jan 30, 2018)

New Model 3 owner here! Like yesterday new.

I'm really interested in getting a third party app to track all the stats available for my car, but I don't know which one to get.

I've heard good things about:
Remote S (iOS app)
Stats (iOS app)
TeslaFi (desktop webpage)

Is there a widely accepted favorite app? I had a surprisingly hard time googling this. TeslaFi seems great, but $50/yr is a little steep just for stats. Not sure about costs of the iphone apps.

Thanks!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Carl_P said:


> New Model 3 owner here! Like yesterday new.
> 
> I'm really interested in getting a third party app to track all the stats available for my car, but I don't know which one to get.
> 
> ...


I've been using Teslafi since a day or so after delivery, and love what it tracks and can tell you about trips, charging, efficiency, how often you go to x location, how long you are at x location, etc, etc.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Maybe I'm missing something but what good is a free Teslafi account after the 2 week trial period expires? The website is worthless source for any info about it, but it appears to be a pay service with a trial and no mention of a free version. The only thing I can come up with is to provide data for the firmware tracker.

I'm not a fan of signing up for something, especially if I have to go to the work of generating a token, when I know I'm not interested in paying for it. TBH, Volt Stats (for Chevy Volt) wasn't that interesting, but at least it was free.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Some other good pnes

Automate (good Apple Watch app also)
Tesla Plus (easiest one to schedule temp m-f at 11:45am)
Explorer
Stats


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

Daniel Castro said:


> Hey! If you are looking for an Android Wear app, I made a new one like a month ago. I'm going to keep adding features in the future. Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslawear.danielcastro... Website: https://goo.gl/pBfg1y


Looks good! Can you get charge state/status/control also included? I would like to see the amount of charge and start/stop charging. Also maybe set climate temp.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but what good is a free Teslafi account after the 2 week trial period expires? The website is worthless source for any info about it, but it appears to be a pay service with a trial and no mention of a free version. The only thing I can come up with is to provide data for the firmware tracker.
> 
> I'm not a fan of signing up for something, especially if I have to go to the work of generating a token, when I know I'm not interested in paying for it. TBH, Volt Stats (for Chevy Volt) wasn't that interesting, but at least it was free.


I payed for the year membership. It provides a wealth of info. Efficiency of driving, battery health and degradation over time. It documents virtually every aspect of your journeys. It makes tracking business miles painless. I like that I am establishing a baseline of my car's health to track for its life. I just started using the automated climate and change features: because I didn't know they existed. They are very easy to set up. My only gripe is that it is a website and not an app. Other that that, it is pretty amazing for the money.


----------



## Life0fstacy (Jun 2, 2019)

What other apps do I need to use chargers if there are no Tesla ones?! 

Thanks


----------



## Stach (Mar 27, 2019)

PlugShare


----------



## Life0fstacy (Jun 2, 2019)

Stach said:


> PlugShare


Thank you!!!!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Some of the network-specific ones can tell you if particular chargers are in use.

Example: Chargepoint


----------



## Life0fstacy (Jun 2, 2019)

When I put my destination in, if I have a place I need to stop can I add that and will the navigation tell me where I should stop and charge?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Life0fstacy said:


> When I put my destination in, if I have a place I need to stop can I add that and will the navigation tell me where I should stop and charge?


Yes, but it won't take into account if you need to charge in order to reach your next destination. It will assume that you can arrive with a low battery.

EDIT - sorry, I didn't read closely. No, you cannot add an intermediate stop.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Also, don't forget destination chargers on the app, Tap charging and scroll down, it will show you nearby destination chargers.


----------



## Life0fstacy (Jun 2, 2019)

garsh said:


> Yes, but it won't take into account if you need to charge in order to reach your next destination. It will assume that you can arrive with a low battery.
> 
> EDIT - sorry, I didn't read closely. No, you cannot add an intermediate stop.


Ok! We will just go to our first stop! And then there is a Tesla charger near there. We can charge if we need to.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

As others have suggested, you're gonna want *plugshare*. Both the app, and the website are very helpful.

*ABetterRoutePlanner* website (and possibly app) is quite good for realistic expectations for range on specific routes including factors like speed, temperature, elevation, driving style, etc.

You'll want the apps, and sign up for the card(s) for third party charging stations. Many are free, but often require a tap to activate the charger/unlock the handle. Often this works via the app but if the internet is down on that station you'll need the physical card.
*Chargepoint, FLO,* and others are around. Check the ones you'll use most on plugshare first to see which brands are common around you.


----------



## Life0fstacy (Jun 2, 2019)

Frully said:


> As others have suggested, you're gonna want *plugshare*. Both the app, and the website are very helpful.
> 
> *ABetterRoutePlanner* website (and possibly app) is quite good for realistic expectations for range on specific routes including factors like speed, temperature, elevation, driving style, etc.
> 
> ...


Great!! Thanks.


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Notes from my days as an EV motorcyclist for L2 charging in CA/NV USA region:

Greenlots
Volta Charging
PlugShare
ChargePoint
RV Parky
SemaConnect

If you must use "Blink" charging network then  wear hazmat suit + arc resistant gloves and carry a BC rated fire extinguisher at all times  Have seen the magic smoke escape from these horrible EVSE terminals more than once.

On any normal trip you should bring adapters for at least J1772, TT30, 14-50, and 5-15 (5-20). I've also had occasion to use L6-30 twist-lock connectors "in the wild" on combustion generators. Having at least 18ft to 24ft (20ft or 25ft common lengths) of appropriately rated extension cord is a tradeoff of weight and getting around things that are between you and an electric socket.

*Since I've had a Tesla Model 3 there's a lot fewer adapters and less "creative clandestine charging" situations needed.* Tesla charging network is really quite extensive and the Model 3 stock ground clearance is not suited to the kinds of adventures I would go on with the motorbike. If you're going that far away from services you should also study and earn amateur radio certification; I carry this kind of 2-way radio always and hope to never use it... but point of fact I have already had to use 2-way radio to call for rescue on some other travelers who were over-confident and under-prepared - their comment was "we're fine I'll just call Verizon as soon as my phone finds a signal" about 60mi from the nearest tower... 

SafetySeal makes a quality tire plug kit something like their KAP30 model kit; not officially recommended for stock Tesla tires but good bloody luck otherwise getting a service truck to the middle of nowhere! Also a portable air compressor doesn't have to get too fancy I carry a DynaPlug Micro inflator. I have used these together to temporarily patch a flat on a few adventures. If your tire is not possible to be saved then carrying a spare is not "the answer" because the risk of supporting a heavy vehicle like EV car to change the spare alone is already a failure in the decision making process. Same as running out of stored electric charge on the battery. Better to get help or already have help there with you as part of a multi vehicle party. On the EV motorcycle we could (slowly) charge from one bike to another. Tesla does not have this vehicle-to-vehicle capability but if they did it would be only marginally more useful than going for help to get a flatbed truck.

I think the situation will normalize when EV's with higher clearance EV equipped for towing i.e. Model Y and truck enter the market. You would then have one as a support vehicle for self-rescue either in the party or on-call. I don't think Model Y will neccessarily be rated to flatbed tow a Model Y but that won't stop people from trying. It could however fetch a utility trailer of tools to safely repair a heavy vehicle roadside or be a source of stored energy (combustion or otherwise) to power a battery charger. The reality now is you're not asking for oil fuel so the conversation is inherently non-threatening to anyone familiar with how to charge a cell phone. Any passing RV will have a generator and if you end up stuck where they happen to be for awhile then you could make some friends and recharge enough to get to a safe waypoint and make contact for flatbed towing service.

At the moment do NOT attempt to "******* tow" a Tesla in any manner other than flatbed trailer under its own power to get up the ramp. It's a problem for track as well as off-road, there is no reasonable attachment point to drag from. The body panels will dent and things will go very badly even when pushing by hand while in Neutral. That $5 for a tractor to pull you out of a bag-o'-drugs music festival will not end well.


----------

